# bad blank DVDs?



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

This seems rather high to me.
Out of a spindle of 50 Memorex DVDs 8 of them were unable to be recognized by my burner.
That does not include the failed to burns which were probably another 2.
So 10 out of 50 
20% bad. Why would that happen?
I thought Memerox was a decent brand.
Should I avoid them in the future or was this just a bad batch?
What brands do you find the most reliable?
also these were the 16x


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Could be it was a bad batch; could also be that your DVD burner isn't the greatest. Normally I would consider Memorex CD's pretty good, though I tend towards Sony/Maxell.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Unless your burner is brand new, I'd think it was the burner.

Couple years back, I started getting "bad discs" in a batch of brand new blanks... a month later every brand was showing 'bad disc'... my burner burned out shortly thereafter.

New dvd burners can be had for just a few dollars more than a spindle of 100 new blank dvd's. The aggravation factor, for me, says to buy a new burner when the old one gets cranky. I cannot tolerate the possibility of bad dvd burns. I back my data up on dvd's and wouldn't like to have multiple bad backups.


----------



## guy cynical (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a link you might want to read about discs - not all are created equal it seems. I have good luck with verbatim brand.

www.digitalfaq.com/reviews/dvd-media.htm


----------

